# my idler gear is not turning my distributor



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently bought a 95 240sx. It needed a clutch and water pump gasket. I wanted to rebuild it so i did. new bearings, pistons, timing set, everything. I put it all together and now the idler gear is turning but the distributor gear on the end does not. i loosen the bolt and everything turns. what is the torque on the bolt? do i need to take the front apart again and replace the gear? i am at a complete loss!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The short shaft that the idler/distributor gears slide onto uses uses woodruff keys which may be missing.


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

i just ended up taking the whole front of the engine off and replacing the gear and now it turns fine but it was a pain in the ass. thanks for the info


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you mean the idle sprocket inner gear wasn't turning? was it oil blockage?

trying to remember how the idler sprocket fits together from memory.


----------

